# Prepping exterior



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just started this 1 Tuesday.It was to cold Monday(30's)
Little bit of RRP then sealed all that in with Peel Bond.This 1 is going to have some really nice detail. The front porch ceiling has a blue pickling that we are just going to clean and then put a Urethane over it. I'll get some shots of that later.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Just started this 1 Tuesday.It was to cold Monday(30's)
> Little bit of RRP then sealed all that in with Peel Bond.This 1 is going to have some really nice detail. The front porch ceiling has a blue pickling that we are just going to clean and then put a Urethane over it. I'll get some shots of that later. YouTube - Preping for Exterior Paint


:icon_cry: I'm so disappointed, the only painters I've seen using alex caulk were hacks


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think after the 3rd case Tim probably just grabbed a case from HD.
Caulk Nazi!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> I think after the 3rd case Tim probably just grabbed a case from HD.
> Caulk Nazi!


Make sure he doesn't run out of paint,or he might grab some Behr paint from HD  Keep the good work and Happy New Year !!!!!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Make sure he doesn't run out of paint,or he might grab some Behr paint from HD  Keep the good work and Happy New Year !!!!!


Your killin me:thumbsup:

I would like only nice things to be posted from you from now on:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking good Aaron! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Great Aaron, another quality job


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Great Aaron, another quality job


Yep, I've got to get better at taking more job photos, _then _work on the vids. My only problem is I'm usually so busy working, I just forget! :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Yep, I've got to get better at taking more job photos, _then _work on the vids. My only problem is I'm usually so busy working, I just forget! :whistling2:


You got some very nice looking pics in your album Paul.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> You got some very nice looking pics in your album Paul.


Thanks Sean. But there are a lot more jobs that we do that I forget to take pictures on. After watching all of Aarons videos, I feel like a slacker.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice vid aaron, how much liquid mask did you use on the windows?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm not sure how much they used? We use it all the time so there is always some around the shop. Love the stuff! Especially for french doors.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

i am not trying to be caustic

I have some big stretch caulk from sashco.

tube says allow 4hrs for paint, longer in cold weather. (like a day or two)

i want top notch caulk for exterior, as i see it failing all the time in a few years

alex plus, then painted over a few hrs later?

how long is that going to last?

i usually see caulk failing before the paint, and causing water problems


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for your concern.I'm sure it will be fine.I believe most paint says to wait something like 4-6 hours before 2nd coat. Do you do that as well?


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

maybe a topic for a different thread

but, does a pro follow spec or not?

exterior applications would seem to be most critical.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> maybe a topic for a different thread
> 
> but, does a pro follow spec or not?
> 
> exterior applications would seem to be most critical.


I have no idea where you are going with this?
What is this "Spec" you refer to?
If you are refering to manufactures suggestions. My answer is no I don't!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Aaron,

Could you please post a couple more videos on this project. IT is indicative of many houses in the area I work, and I would love to see if I have been missing anything key.

OR maybe you could even describe your work order... Just interested in comparing and making sure I am being as efficient as possible etc...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I have no idea where you are going with this?
> What is this "Spec" you refer to?
> If you are refering to manufactures suggestions. My answer is no I don't!


 I don't know anyone who does, at least to the letter. If we worked in a lab under ideal conditions then things would be different.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> I'm not sure how much they used? We use it all the time so there is always some around the shop. Love the stuff! Especially for french doors.


Aaron, what kind of liquid mask do you use? I'm thinking I might be a bonehead for not trying it sooner. (don't feel obligated to comment)

Often find myself doing old windows with grills....this sounds perfect for that.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll have to check as to what type of liquid mask? I know the guys just pick it up @ SW


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Aaron,
> 
> Could you please post a couple more videos on this project. IT is indicative of many houses in the area I work, and I would love to see if I have been missing anything key.
> 
> OR maybe you could even describe your work order... Just interested in comparing and making sure I am being as efficient as possible etc...


Every home is different. On this one we cleaned the roof & house first,obviously.
Then,Scraped,applied Peel Bond as need,liquid mask all windows,sprayed clear sealer,caulk everything.Soffits,window frames,trim & fascia are all the same color so they will spray that first.Then the siding.Then start detailing.
On this 1 we are painting the roof last because we have so many areas where we need to be on it so it's a little backwards in that sense


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

[Just started this 1 Tuesday.It was to cold Monday(30's)
Little bit of RRP then sealed all that in with Peel Bond.This 1 is going to have some really nice detail. The front porch ceiling has a blue pickling that we are just going to clean and then put a Urethane over it. I'll get some shots of that later. 

.....,


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

hey Aaron,

does it get in the 30s much this time of year?
What are the average high temps?
Its hard for this North Dakota/Minnesota boy to imagine doing exteriors this time of year. We have 8 ft snowbanks...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's 75 right now and I'm takin a break from painting our laundry room floor which is off our deck in an out building that is not heated.So we never have to worry about pipes freezing.
Last year we had about 3 weeks where it got down to the 30's almost every night. I lost a couple of palm trees with that 1 but that's pretty rare.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sometimes I wonder why I still live up here:blink:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I moved here from Ohio about 9 years ago. I only go back for weddings,child birth and funerals.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Every home is different. On this one we cleaned the roof & house first,obviously.
> Then,Scraped,applied Peel Bond as need,liquid mask all windows,sprayed clear sealer,caulk everything.Soffits,window frames,trim & fascia are all the same color so they will spray that first.Then the siding.Then start detailing.
> On this 1 we are painting the roof last because we have so many areas where we need to be on it so it's a little backwards in that sense



Aaron,

There are a few things there that I had just never heard of. First of all, Peel Bond is not readily available here, I contacted my Sherwin Williams dealer and he can special order it in. Do you just selectively use it to make bad areas look flat?
What do you mean by spray a clear sealer?
Do you only use liquid mask if you are spraying all the trim?

Sorry for ignorance, but this is just stuff I have not come across when working for others and with my own company.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dunbar: Clear sealer,we pretty much use on everything. We use a concentrated product that we special order that you mix yourself.1 gallon makes 4. But Seal Krete is what most use. On this project the peel bond was used in specific areas of uneven old layers of paint to fill & level.
We have done other homes where we do the whole house.
The liquid mask is primarily used when spraying.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Dunbar: Clear sealer,we pretty much use on everything. We use a concentrated product that we special order that you mix yourself.1 gallon makes 4. But Seal Krete is what most use. On this project the peel bond was used in specific areas of uneven old layers of paint to fill & level.
> We have done other homes where we do the whole house.
> The liquid mask is primarily used when spraying.


Aaron

Thanks a lot for replies here and PM. I am tracking down Peel Bond and will give some test runs with it on my own house at the beginning of the summer, so that I can start estimating its use properly, both labour and product, as well as result. Really appreciate learning this kind of information 

As for the clear sealer, I also emailed my SW rep and he said this is what they offer: Loxon Masonry Sealer and Conditioner. Any issues with this?

thanks again
coby


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

No issue it's just a more expensive version of seal krete


----------

